
Why I Left Management: the engineering technical track vs. management track - DinahDavis
https://medium.com/code-like-a-girl/why-i-left-management-the-engineering-technical-track-vs-management-track-abef5b1d914d#.451w9v5la
======
ken_the_bin
I've always actively avoided moving into management. I refuse to become a
victim of The Peter Principle:

"In a hierarchy every employee tends to rise to his level of incompetence." \-
Dr. Laurence J. Peter

